# Poems



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

These are a few of the poems i have wrote and more will be added soon, just need to type them up. 

The first poem is called 8 Months. I wrote this for my boyfriend for our 8 months, when we was just getting over some major problems.
8 Months​
The past 8 months 
has been a dream 
to be in your arms 
and on your mind 

I never want this dream to end 
we may have problems 
but they are just issues 
that we can solve 

one of our hardest challenges 
is only seeing you once a week 

you give me the feeling of love 
when you kiss my hand 
or even my forehand 
and then when you don't let go 

I always have worries 
that i might loose you 
or that our love will fade 
but you make the worries fade 

your the person in all my dreams 
8 months and still counting 
I love you 

This second poem is called Trail Riding, but I'm not sure if I like it. 
Trail Riding​
Trail Riding 

Aside a horse
into the woods 
daylight to dark 
only my horse and me

we enjoy the time together
watching wildlife 
the smells of nature 
can't be any better than this 

long paths at fast speeds
wind in my hair 
nothing matters other than my horse and me 
trail riding at it's best

The third poem is a poem for an high school english class. I like the poem even know I might change the ending. I hate to just special words in each line. 

Pinto In Winter​
The sun was bright 
Looking over the mountains 
Despise the fact it was winter 
Seeing the red halter on a pinto mare
while I was riding my bike on the road
Into the woods I watched the pinto go 
Then I see another kid ride by with a teddy bear
I can't wait until summer.

The last poem I'm posting right now is a It is poem. I hope i can get the right format for it to look right. I also wrote this for the same english class. 

Life at 16​
It is ......

Getting your licences 
Getting an job 
Having more freedom 
Not depending on parents as much 
Having fun with friends 
Late nights away from the house
Not being looked down on 
More responsibities​
16 is an exciting time of your life.

Thanks for reading and if you want to read more, let me know I have horse ones and love ones and other random ones.


----------

